# Bioshock Infinite DLC



## Benjaminsen (Jul 30, 2013)

Clash in the Clouds

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9VjrvOVb9o[/YOUTUBE]



Burial at Sea: Episode One

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpgvZay10jE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 30, 2013)

so is this out already?  these are single player quests that are seperate from the main plot? like minervas den in pt 2?


----------



## Mr. Obvious (Jul 30, 2013)

i hope the burial at sea dlc is more than just infinite's story in rapture :/


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 30, 2013)

Burial at Sea into my veins pls.

I wonder how it will tie into the main story of Bioshock Infinite..if they will bother at all.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 30, 2013)

Dude I'm so  fucking excited. Elizabeth is back.


----------



## Rios (Jul 30, 2013)

I already deleted my game. Like months ago >.>


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 30, 2013)

Why would you delete it?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 30, 2013)

burial at sea had some sexual subtext btwn booker/anna, don't like


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 30, 2013)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> burial at sea had some sexual subtext btwn booker/anna, don't like



I didn't see it, but it could be a totally different character relationship.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 31, 2013)

I am so excited.
Jesus fuck O:


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 31, 2013)

The "sexual" subtext is probably just from the character they are basing this Noir Elizabeth on. 

But I am interested in the two part idea

Episode 1: Booker - pristine rapture and classic B1 rapture

Episode 2: Elizabeth - survival horrorish according to levine


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 31, 2013)

Elizabeth has her thimble on so it's still her.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 31, 2013)

There's a thread for this


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 31, 2013)

Had to make a new set to celebrate.


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 31, 2013)

How long will this be?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 31, 2013)

Cosplay of the new Elizabeth:


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 31, 2013)

little sisters look different.  also , when they just showed elizabeth's silhouette , i thought it was tenenbaum.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 31, 2013)

This is earlier in the time line or perhaps an alternate Rapture.


----------

